# BD Push Tele Boots



## sgleason (Apr 12, 2005)

Has anyone tried these boots yet? I ended up buying a pair. They felt good in the store, but KILL my feet after about 15 minutes. I feel like the toe box is way too tight...the top of it crushes my feet. 

I'm wondering if others are having a tough time with the fit? Also am wondering how they ski? Should I suffer through the pain until they pack out or take them back.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Did you get it thermo molded?


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

*molded*

If you didn't get them molded, do so and..

if you did, but they didn't put a spacer around your toes, go get them to reheat the lining and re-do it with the toe spacer. It helps big time.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

I just got a new pair of boots myself, and tried on the BD's in the process. I feel like the salesperson was telling me that BD is going for an out of the box fit, with no molding....I may be totally off base here. But would def take them back and see about molding or a new size....Although I would personally give a pair of Scarpa T-Race's or T-1's. I am a huge fan of BD's products, and they make sik gear, but I just dont' think you can beat the liner in the Scarpa boots...the thermo mold and the wrap around style, as opposed to the traditional tongue found in BD's, Garmonts, etc are way more comfortable (IMO). And as far as performance....Scarpa's T's are tried and true.


----------



## jrun (Mar 21, 2004)

*BD vs Scarpa*

Hmm... not sure I'd want to ski in 'em if there killing after 15 mins. I spent an hour or so today comparing the T1s and the BD Custom. I have skied the T1's for years but like the idea of a stiffer boot. Here's the beta I got from the professonal bootfitters: As far as stiffness, the BD Push is slightly softer than the T1, which is slightly sofer than the BD Custom, which is slightly softer than the T-Race. I was also told that most of the people buying BD boots were also buying the Scarpa heat-moldable liner. The BD liner is much less moldable (I have heard this from multiple sources). THe wisdom was... THe BD boots need to feel good in the store... there is not much adjustment that can be done down the road. Like you, I also noticed significant tightness in the toebox of THe BD Custom (same sizing as the Push) but this was relieved when I traded out the BD liner for a Scarpa liner. Bottom line: I haven't decided which boot to get, but I am wondering why I would pay an extra $100+ to get a BD boot with a Scarpa liner when I can save the dough and get a Scarpa boot (T1 or Race) that I know kicks ass. Maybe I just answered my own dilemma. Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## sgleason (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah, I was basically told that I should try the boots before getting them heated up. So, as of now, I haven't had them cooked. But, I'm going to take them in this weekend. Hopefully that will help. 

I skied the T2's last year but are too tight. I never tried the Syner-G's last year...nobody has my size. Right now I ski an old pair of Garmonts that are super loose.

Anyhow, hopefully this will help and it will start snowing, so I can get some skiing in over Thanksgiving break.


----------

